# New York slingshot Law



## Jerry K (Feb 17, 2017)

In *N.Y.* City any *slingshot* or blowguns are banned because they are silent and could be lethal in the hands of a experienced person. In *N.Y.* State wrist unassisted *slingshots* and blowguns are legal but you may not hunt with them.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

They're just trying to protect you from yourself.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

My Pops once told me that NYC was an acronym for 'No You Cannot'. I always thought he was pulling my chain. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I am not legally allowed to hunt with a slingshot where I live either. It's a bit disappointing for a state the bills itself as the "Sportsman's Paradise".


----------



## Jerry K (Feb 17, 2017)

*I live in UPSTATE NY by the finger lakes*


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Jerry K said:


> In​*N.Y.*City any​*slingshot*or blowguns are banned because they are silent and could be lethal in the hands of a experienced person. In​*N.Y.*State wrist unassisted​*slingshots*and blowguns are legal but you may not hunt with them.​


Several years ago a forum member from NYC was arrested for shooting his pfs at cans in a vacant lot. The case was dropped before it went to court.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

It's strange isn't it? Those things are banned but a belt buckle the size of a radar dish on the end of a strap isn't.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Here in Switzerland, only wrist-braced slingshots are banned. Slingshots without a wrist brace can be purchased without problems, but they are legally viewed as "dangerous objects", because of their potential of severe injury to others: thus, if stopped by the Swiss police, anyone carrying a concealed slingshot has to give a good reason why they are doing so, particularly in an urban environment. When in doubt, the police will simply confiscate slingshots, knives, etc, without any other legal consequences.

Carrying a slingshot whilst out hiking will hardly draw anyone's attention, but it's probably a good idea to find somewhere away from the public eye when plinking with it: we also have our fair share of narrow minded anti-shooting liberals. That said, shooting on private land, like in a back yard, is no problem whatsoever, providing that no shots ever leave the property i.e. a good backstop is a must. Hunting with slingshots is prohibited in Switzerland.

That said, I must be one of an extremely small number of people in the land of Heidi who makes, buys, and shoots slingshots. Many people shoot firearms at the numerous shooting clubs throughout the country - mainly assault rifles, shotguns, and handguns. This is largely because the right to firearm ownership is based on the federal legal "must issue" permit principle under Swiss law, which actually has some similarities with the Second Amendment in the US: it's widespread gun ownership by citizens (and mountainous terrain) that ensured freedom and democracy in the Swiss Confederation for centuries.

Handguns and semi-automatic rifles require an acquisition permit based on a police background check, whereas non-semi automatic rifles can be purchased over the counter, with only the ID card details of the buyer needing to be recorded by the seller, who may ask for an extract from the federal criminal records. Moreover, anyone who has completed military service gets to keep their military assault rifle converted to semi-automatic mode:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIG_SG_550

In contrast, handgun carrying permits for self defense are extremely difficult to obtain for average citizens, and in all honesty, our city streets are pretty safe, even late at night (except for some dodgy city areas here and there). We do have the right to carry a pepper spray without any form of permit.

Unfortunately, the EU is nibbling away at European gun rights, which affects Switzerland because we are part of the so-called "Schengen" area (free movement of goods and people, largely uncontrolled borders). Gun ownership and shooting is part of the Swiss heritage.

Thus, the US is still the unrivaled country in terms of shooting freedom, even if some states seem to have rather contradictory laws - such as slingshot bans.

My 2 cents worth...


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Never - Ever - EVER! give up your God-given *RIGHT!!!* to arm yourself!

"Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who approaches that jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. Whenever you give up that force, you are inevitably ruined." ~ Patrick Henry

"The strongest reason for people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government." -- (Thomas Jefferson)


----------

